# Graphical SCP programs



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

I just found sysutils/gigolo for a SCP graphical interface.
Is there any other GTK SCP programs I am missing?

http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/index.html


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 10, 2016)

ftp/gftp, ftp/filezilla

x11-fm/nautilus, x11-fm/caja and x11-fm/thunar all use GVFS so can access sftp://<host>/ URLs too.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

Well you made me do my homework. What is the difference between SCP and SFTP. I see SFTP is more powerful with regards to file and directory operations and file resume. SCP being slightly faster as a network copy tool but unable to make directories or delete files.

The two protocols seem to get lumped together when they are different right? They share the SSH tunnel method. For example filezilla does SFTP not SCP..

I do appreciate the thunar tip. The SFTP://<host> method works nicely. I still like gigolo. I need to try filezilla.


----------



## robroy (Sep 12, 2016)

Phishfry, scp(1) and sftp(1) are designed as more secure replacements for different programs:  scp(1) replaces Bill Joy's rcp(1), while sftp(1) replaces ftp(1).

They're lumped together since they're both part of OpenSSH, yet they're different because they're made to replace (while smelling like) different things.

Edit:  I take back that OpenSSH comment; these programs pre-date OpenSSH, I think.


----------

